# Event ID 1111 TerminalServices-Printers



## Trunk (22.05.2018)

Привет, с довольно частой периодичностью на некоторых серверах в журнале событий регистрируются event с кодом 1111, источник - TerminalServices-Printers,

```
Драйвер HP Color LaserJet CP4020 Series PCL6 для принтера !!server1!CP4525 не опознан. Обратитесь к сетевому администратору, чтобы он установил нужный драйвер.
```
Что это за принтер, почему он подключается к этому серверу? Что за ошибка? Ничего не понимаю


----------



## Surf_rider (22.05.2018)

эта ошибка говорит об ошибках при переназначении вывода на принтер, когда заходишь на сервер терминалом. если в терминальной сессии ты управляешь сервером, и не печатаешь - забудь про нее. чтоб глаза не мозолила в свойствах клиента (например rdp) убери галку на "сопоставлять принтеры"
если есть необходимость печати из терминала гугли -печать из терминальной сессии


----------

